# Yanmar YM165D Controls



## yanmeister (Nov 17, 2020)

Hi

I have purchased a Yanmar YM165D.

I am still figuring all of the controls.

I am stuck with what some of the controls do as per attached?

I have labelled what I think is the high low box and Diff Locks?

Is it forward for low and back for high?

What does the leaver on the left-hand side of the tractor do is this perhaps 2WD and 4WD switch?

And the little smaller red lever?

There is one other small lever with a spring on it anyone knows what this does?

Lastly, does anyone know how to adjust the release pressure on the 3 point hitch?

I have a box grader and it throws it down very aggressively, so am thinking there is a way to adjust?

Thanks guys.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Small red lever is front pto control.
I believe forward in range shift is low, you will know when you try both.
Lever on left is pto speeds.
Little lever with spring is for slowing drop rate on 3 point.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

yanmeister said:


> Hi
> 
> I have purchased a Yanmar YM165D.
> 
> ...


Also as a help, go to the top of the page here, see the MANUALS tab? Click that. Then on the left click Tractors and the click CUT. Scroll to find the Yanmar 165 Parts Manual. It will be a good help for you to learn more things.


----------



## yanmeister (Nov 17, 2020)

Thank you both for your help. I did take a look but could not find the parts manual for the 165-d? Is there a user manual also? Regards


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

yanmeister said:


> Thank you both for your help. I did take a look but could not find the parts manual for the 165-d? Is there a user manual also? Regards


Ah, my bad. I didn't upload that one here. I uploaded it at the other Yanmar site. 

OK, it's now here on the site ...
https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/yanmar-ym169-service-manual.511/


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Probably not much difference but I would assume 165 (1980-1986, 2TR13A) and 169 (1986 -1989, 3T72HA-A) are two different models.


----------



## yanmeister (Nov 17, 2020)

Thanks guys. The 169 is different for sure, but very similar in many ways so has been a great help finding things on my 165d. I got all excited and saw 3 cylinders in the 169 manual, but then realised i only have 2







. The lever with the spring adjusts the lift rate i think of the 3 point piece, as i tried adjusting but it still drops the box grader like a stone so not sure if this can be adjusted in anyway? Does the 165d just have 2 gears ie reverse and 1st and nothing else? The low and high box has a neutral in between right as sometimes it would not engage if i had not poked it right forward or right back? Regards


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Not sure it is made for neutral but I'm sure it would be disengaged at mid point. Your tractor is actually very close to the 155. You can also find both the parts manual and the service manual in the manuals section. You have 6 forward and 2 reverse gears.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

yanmeister said:


> Thanks guys. The 169 is different for sure, but very similar in many ways so has been a great help finding things on my 165d. I got all excited and saw 3 cylinders in the 169 manual, but then realized i only have 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, it was late and my eyes were tired and took the 165 as a 169. 

I have the YM165 Parts Catalog. The only reason why I have not uploaded, it's missing the first 5 or 8 pages of information. I'm really picky on having things complete and done.

So, attached here is the incomplete Part Catalog with the first few pages not being there. Should anyone have a better manual, please upload.

The attached is missing;
- Cover
- Model and Specification page
- Product Parts Network
- Electrical Schematics
- Section Index

This manual was obtained here:
https://pdfslide.net/documents/ym-tractors-ym165d-parts-manual.html


----------

